# A New Amphibia Arrived Today



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

A couple of quick shots before it goes on the wrist.......

......for what's left of the day.

Approx. 47mm from lug tip to lug tip & 45mm across.

It feels very comfortable on!!!



















Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I quite like that can I ask where from, how much, do both crowns screw down, what's the lug width, do the screws on the front do anything etc etc etc? I must admit that I like the old Vostok case backs (with the setting sun & leaping porpoise) more than this new one - looks a bit naff to me & could do with a nice engraving - but I don't miss the old Vostok picture dials at all. It looks quite cool to me









It might be best to send me a personal message rather than post a link to a commercial website - that way there's less chance of incurring the wrath of Roy & the Moderators


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Message sent Paul.

Lug Width: 20mm with a 2mm overlap on each lug.

Crowns are screw down.

Screws are cosmetic.

Strap is very comfortable as is the watch-not too heavy!

I agree, I dont care for pics on the dial.

Regards,

Alexus.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry to impose on you,could you PM me where you got from etc also?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Ventura said:


> Sorry to impose on you,could you PM me where you got from etc also?


eerrr....................me as well??????

many thanks


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

me to please ta

bowie


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

You guys do find some interesting watches.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was going to order some of these last year but they were too expensive at the time.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> I was going to order some of these last year but they were too expensive at the time.


Don't know if this is against the rules or not but the site I've sent a link for has them at $160


----------



## the strap (Feb 21, 2007)

It's a nice looking watch. Though definately designed for a western market? Russia chic.


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

The "Red Sea", another in the new series of Amfibias, is a really great watch too.


----------

